# Whizzer J motor side cover bearing removal



## jdr (Jan 9, 2012)

I want to change the Torrington needle bearing on the side cover of an old Whizzer J motor. Do you 
just press the old one out and press the new one in?
thanks,
Joe


----------



## mason_man (Jan 9, 2012)

Press,Arbor press what ever you have availible,also the same with the race on the crankshaft.


----------



## jdr (Jan 9, 2012)

*thanks...*

Thanks, I figured that but wanted a second opinion...my first Whizzer rebuild.
I've got a press and have already done the crankshaft bearing and race. Everything
has been pretty straight forward so far and I have the old Service manual,
 but there was no mention of the side cover bearing removal..

thanks you for the reply,
Joe


----------



## mason_man (Jan 9, 2012)

Hope to see pics of your progress Joe. The J motor is a good motor.


Ray


----------



## jdr (Jan 10, 2012)

*Pics*

I will post some but it's gonna be a while....Got the motor all done....just gotta assemble it. and put it on the bike...the bike is a 1936 CWC Roadmaster, which is all apart and pretty much a rat bike, but all there.....progress has been slowed also with the birth of our daughter ...I'm spending a lot of time with her and the wife that I could be working on the bike...so.....they'll be posted someday...ha ha


----------



## mason_man (Jan 10, 2012)

jdr said:


> I will post some but it's gonna be a while....Got the motor all done....just gotta assemble it. and put it on the bike...the bike is a 1936 CWC Roadmaster, which is all apart and pretty much a rat bike, but all there.....progress has been slowed also with the birth of our daughter ...I'm spending a lot of time with her and the wife that I could be working on the bike...so.....they'll be posted someday...ha ha




That's Great! Congradulation.   


Ray


----------

